

Interview: Steve Wozniak, Co-Founder, Apple Computer (2007) - acqq
http://www.foundersatwork.com/steve-wozniak.html

======
acqq
It's long, a lot of known stuff intermixed with the nice hacking details, it's
the best Wozniak interview I know of. It explains how he acquired the
capabilities he had.

